# Bye Bye Charlie Wies



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You lose to Ucon at home on senior day you get fired that simple. I wonder who will be the next ND coach?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw that little discussion on ESPN and they decided that it would be about a $45-$50million question or decision between buying him out, all his staff, new coach and new coach's staff. Then again, that would likely be a fairly small percentage of the ND athletic budget I would guess. The ESPN fellars decided that at the very least all of the defensive staff will be gone, but likely the whole crew. As to who...I would guess that Gary Patterson's name gets thrown around, but I can't think of any other names...


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard the discussion ... they were going to go hard after Meyer or the coach for Cincinnati Brian Kelly


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> I heard the discussion ... they were going to go hard after Meyer or the coach for Cincinnati Brian Kelly


 -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-

*HELL YES!*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> I heard the discussion ... they were going to go hard after Meyer or the coach for Cincinnati Brian Kelly


I would be very, very surprised if Meyer even considered it. I don't think Meyer will ever leave Florida, except to retire.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

jahan said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the discussion ... they were going to go hard after Meyer or the coach for Cincinnati Brian Kelly
> ...


I agree I think they will offer tons of money to Meyer and possibly Stoops.. and in the End that Brian Kelly will get the job or some other guy. Especially since Meyer has a good thing going at Florida = fat paychecks, always has good recruiting classes... ECT...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

jahan said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the discussion ... they were going to go hard after Meyer or the coach for Cincinnati Brian Kelly
> ...


I always thought Meyer would take the ND job after he had won a couple of NC's at Florida, but it doesn't look like he is going to do that.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=4682762&bn_r=ecc


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that Urban Liars press conference this week, or the week after he signed his contract extension at Utah and said he's be there for a LONG time? Then what, a week later he was moving to Florida?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Look at his history, he played his cards right. He went to Utah when they had a great quarterback and good recruits, once that pool was dried up and Utah was in the National news he went to Florida which had an awesome recruitment class with some star athletes (have you heard of Tebow, Percy Harvin). Why would he go to ND, they are losing many of their best players, he will not leave Florida yet, and I don't know if he ever will, why would he?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

He has said many times ND is the ONE place he has always wanted to coach at. With Tebow leaving, the timing is good for him to jump ship and be the 'hero' that brings the Fighting Irish back from the ashes.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If I were him, I certainly wouldn't leave UF. Much as Gainseville is an armpit of a town, it is still in a very nice part of Florida. And at this point, he doesn't recruit players anymore. He selects them. But he has a record of saying one thing and then doing another.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Is that Urban Liars press conference this week, or the week after he signed his contract extension at Utah and said he's be there for a LONG time? Then what, a week later he was moving to Florida?


He was able to get away with that with Utah, but if he did that to Florida the national media would eat him alive, and ND would not want that kind of scandal.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Urban Liars press conference this week, or the week after he signed his contract extension at Utah and said he's be there for a LONG time? Then what, a week later he was moving to Florida?
> ...


Have you seen the Irish's record this year I think they would take him any way they could get him. I think they cincy coach is the more likely candidate.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

HE JUST GOT FIRED! I also heard they were planning on talking to Dungy about the position holy max hall would that be great! :mrgreen:


----------

